# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Greetings!

## Desmond

Hi pple! I managed to find this through posts from APC linking to PlantedTank! Finally able to find Singaporeans that are involved in forums!  :Very Happy:  Definitely much easier too get information. I will like to find out where did you all get your mosses from? I managed to get some moss from the plant farm in pasir ris but I am new to moss! Will try to identify them though!  :Wink:

----------


## fish newb

Welcome! There are lots of GREAT moss threads here that you should enjoy! I'm pretty sure the best place to get moss in Singapore is Bioplast fish shop.. But I'm in the USA so I can't help you out with personal experiences.

-Andrew

----------


## FC

haruglory86,

Welocme here! I am glad that you like this little forum.

May I ask you a favour? I would appreciate if you could put down your name (can be nick name) at the end of the post. Or better, set it in the 'Signature' feature that can be found in the 'profile'. That will helps me to address you correctly (instead of haruglory86). Thanks.

----------


## Desmond

freddy,

i see that you are staying in sengkang! im too!

did my planted tank earlier in the week but there's some prob with my diy co2. cant seem to find which part is leaking coz the gas doesnt travel out of my reacter bottle to my gas separater cum bubble counter.  :Shocked:

----------


## FC

Hi Desmond,

I appreciate your kind effort and positive attitudes.

With regards to your DIY CO2, the leak is likely to be at the joint of the tube and the bottle cap. Try drilling (not cutting) the hole (hole size slightly smaller than the air tube's diameter) properly and then insert either directly with the air tube or air valve.

Please note that the DIY CO2 has very weak air presurre. You should only use the spiral diffuser (see below pic from Cameron) or inverted cup or ladder like diffuser which has no-resistance to air flow. Never use those ceramic cup diffuser which produce fine bubble, it can only be used with pressured CO2 bottles.

----------


## Scott_sg

Oh my god! I am straying into the plant forum  :Wink: 

With the CO2 system being tight with money - and not even having a clue where i would get bottled CO2..

I also noticed with my DIY (home brew) CO2 yeast machine that it is always the cap that leaked. I did try it a few years ago, but gave up for the same reason.

So now what I do is use a soldering iron to poke a hole through the cap. Then while it is still hot/soft I force an airline connector through. Then I put a layer of superglue around the joint. I know silicon would be better, but I am lazy and hate washing the stuff off my hands.

Anyway I make up a few of the caps and then i can just plug a new bottle in easy.

I will try and find a pic to show what i mean.

Scott.

----------


## timebomb

You can make the most airtight hole ever but with most bottle caps, it will eventually leak. Open and close a plastic bottle many times and you will find that the cap itself becomes warped. When I was using a DIY CO2 system many years ago, I used a piece of cork as the cap. The next time you open a bottle of champange or something, don't throw away the cork. It's one of the most airtight caps ever. The only problem is how to drive a pipette through it. I broke many before I got one through.

Loh K L

----------


## Desmond

thanks for all the replies! i solved the problem. Added silicon around the tube and cap. Initially, I wanted to try without silicon but fearing that it was a leak there, i had to use it.

The problem was due to huge water pressure at my outlet reactor. Thus, the weaker air pressure of CO2 could not push out the water from the tube. I bought a CO2 diffuser from OTF farm in Pasir Ris, but I broke it when opening!  :Evil:  I managed to find my old CO2 inverted cup and I am using it for the time being.

Added 20 cardinals, 20 rummy nose, 5 peppered corys, 2 otos, 10 cherry shrimps. Hopefully, they will survive!

My plants are thriving! But i feel that there is a lack in variety of plants. Not sure of what to add. Can someone guide me to add pictures to my post? I will try to show you pictures of my tank!  :Very Happy:

----------


## RonWill

> It's one of the most airtight caps ever


 Hi all, I used the following cap design for BBS hatchery and DIY Co2, and if done correctly, very leak-proof.

Drill a hole slightly smaller than the diameter of your air tubing so you get a snug fit. On the inside of the cap, firmly press in a tubing connector.


As the connector is usually tapered, the more you tug on the tubing, the connector gets wedged in. The softer tubing, pressing against the hole acts as a gasket. Mechanically sound and effective.

Scott, use a soldering gun if you don't have a choice but try to achieve as circular a hole as you can.

Desmond, welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy your visits here.

----------


## FC

Good diagram and an excellent solution!

----------


## Desmond

Thanks Ron!

----------


## gacp

Ronnieboy, you da man  :Smile: 

Thanks, man, I just can't thank you enough. Silly me, I've been playing with the very same set of pieces, but I *never* did think of that configuration :-/ I guess drooling so much at the beauts in my tanks is making me dumber?  :Laughing:

----------


## Happy Camper

> Oh my god! I am straying into the plant forum

----------

